# Volunteer or Community Service Opportunities in Dubai?



## Young Professional (Jul 7, 2008)

Dear All,

I'm a young professional in finance who just moved to Dubai from the US not along ago. I was wondering if anyone knows of any interesting community service activities or organizations that I could join. I need to do something in my free time here other than going to the beach and bar-hopping (as fun as they are).

In the past, I've mentored needy school students, given jobs skills training to war refugees and provided financial consulting for non-profit organizations. I would be open to anything similar (if it exists in this town) or something more entrepreneurial. Any advice or thoughts would really be appreciated.

Thanks,
LDP


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi there,

Yes, there are plenty of places that would welcome your help.
Some ideas are here


Welcome to DubaiKidz.Biz

also try here:

http://www.dubaikidz.biz/charity.html


----------



## melanie0512 (Oct 30, 2010)

*Volunteer / Comm service in Dubai*

Hi LDP,

I was wondering if you did end up finding volunteer or community service opportunities in Dubai. If so, co you mind sharing what and where? I'm also interested in such activities.

Thanks,
MM




Young Professional said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I'm a young professional in finance who just moved to Dubai from the US not along ago. I was wondering if anyone knows of any interesting community service activities or organizations that I could join. I need to do something in my free time here other than going to the beach and bar-hopping (as fun as they are).
> 
> ...


----------



## Hassli (Feb 7, 2011)

sgilli3 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Yes, there are plenty of places that would welcome your help.
> Some ideas are here
> ...






Where you can help... | DubaiKidz.biz


----------



## melanie0512 (Oct 30, 2010)

Hi,

The links don't seem to work. Any other suggestions?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

There was a recent thread where one poster had posted opportunities to teach English to labourers. If you do a search, you can find the details and then contact the poster if you are interested in helping out.

Alternatively, try Volunteer in Dubai

I've also done some volunteer work with Dubai Cares. If you register with them, they normally send you an email whenever they have a new project and therefore need volunteers.


----------



## melanie0512 (Oct 30, 2010)

Thanks Maz25! I'll try that. I registered as a volunteer for Dubai Cares late last year but haven't received any mails from them since. Is there someone I can contact to follow up? Please could you let me know if something comes up. Thanks!


----------



## syousuf (May 28, 2011)

*Hi*



melanie0512 said:


> Thanks Maz25! I'll try that. I registered as a volunteer for Dubai Cares late last year but haven't received any mails from them since. Is there someone I can contact to follow up? Please could you let me know if something comes up. Thanks!


Hi,

Just wondering if you got any work related to community service here in Dubai. Would be glad if you can share with us here, as i looking for the same.


----------



## Alex7 (Mar 24, 2011)

Hey,


I also do volunteer work through Volunteer in Dubai. Like them on Facebook or regularly check out their Events page to get updated.


----------



## brown_guy (May 29, 2011)

thanks for sharing the links, i have already registered myself as volunteer on dubai cares & volunteer in dubai.


----------

